

JavOSize adds some of python flexibility to java - javosize
http://www.javosize.com/gettingStarted/modifyClasses.html

======
muyabrasivo
Useful tool, and truly hackish for Java developers..

~~~
camila2003
is really true that some guys have been using it in oracle?

~~~
javosize
yes

